# Bosch Opcon Plus - Twincat 3



## Blockmove (1 April 2017)

Hallo Kollegen,

nutzt jemand hier Bosch Opcon Plus mit Twincat 3?
Wie sind die Erfahrungen hinsichtlich Einsatz, Objekten und Support durch Atmo?
Gibt es Erfahrungen aus der Instandhaltung? Wie komplex ist die Fehlersuche, wenn ein Fehler mal nicht auf der Visu dargestellt wird?
Das Konzept als solches ist sehr interessant, aber zwischen Hochglanz-Broschüre und der harten Realität ist ja bekanntlcih ein großer Unterschied 

Gruß Blockmove


----------



## IBFS (2 April 2017)

Hi Blockmove,

dazu könnte ich 2 A4 Seiten Text schreiben. Da das aber die Allgemeinheit hier kaum interessieren wird, 
kann du mich gerne per Telefon kontaktieren. Nur soviel, einen Kurs habe ich schon hinter mir. Das erste
reale Projekt kommt in Kürze. Ansonsten arbeite ich momentan fast nur noch mit BOSCH Classis, mache also
kein SIEMENS derzeit.


----------



## IronX (7 Mai 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> nutzt jemand hier Bosch Opcon Plus mit Twincat 3?
> Wie sind die Erfahrungen hinsichtlich Einsatz, Objekten und Support durch Atmo?
> ...



Hi Blockmove 
Arbeite seit einiger Zeit schon mit Opcon Plus. 
Wenn ich helfen kann sag bescheid. 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ralle (8 Mai 2017)

Viel kann ich dazu nicht beitragen, ein Kollege arbeitet mit Opcon, aber noch mitTC2.
Er sagt, solange man nur die Standarddinge macht, die auch schon von der Atmo vorgesehen sind, ist es nicht schlecht und (nach Eingewöhnung) gut. Aber wehe, man muß Geräte oder Prozesse erledigen, die neu sind, dann wird es wohl recht dunkel und wenn man überhaupt von Atmo etwas dazu bekommt, dann kostest es evtl. auch. Ich weiß gar nicht, ob das System überhaupt außerhalb von Bosch Anwendung findet. (Noch nie davon gehört) Fakt ist, dass es immer extrem viel Ärger und Aufwand gibt, denn die lassen immer noch ein Softwaretool über den Code laufen, dass ermittelt, ob man die Vorgaben von Bosch auch genau eingehalten hat. Das kann dan schnell mal tausende Fehlermeldungen geben, da wird jedes Komma angemeckert, vor dem ein Leerzeichen fehlt.


----------



## Blockmove (8 Mai 2017)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, ob das System überhaupt außerhalb von Bosch Anwendung findet. (Noch nie davon gehört)



Soweit ich weiß, soll / will /muß Atmo mit dem ganzen Thema OpCon auf den freien Markt.
Gehört wohl zur IoT-Strategie von Bosch.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------

